# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến >  Tuyệt đẹp những khu rừng nổi trên mặt nước

## hangnt

*Từ mặt nước phẳng lặng xanh trong nổi lên những nhánh cây uốn lượn tựa như bức tranh thủy mặc hữu tình.

1. Kaindy, Cộng hòa Kazakhstan*


Kaindy là một hồ nước dài 400 mét, sâu gần 30 mét nằm cách thành phố Almaty 129 km và cao 2.000 mét so với mực nước biển. Nó được tạo ra sau vụ sạt lở đất đá vôi khổng lồ. Khu vực hồ này có nhiều danh lam thắng cảnh và một trong số đó là khu rừng ngập mặn nổi trên mặt hồ Kaindy.


*2. Bezid, Romania*


Hồ Bezid nằm trong khu vực Transylvania, Romania là kết quả sau khi toàn bộ ngôi làng của Bezid bị ngập lụt, để lại những ngôi nhà ở dưới đáy hồ. Hiện nay tháp nhà thờ và cây cối vẫn có thể được nhìn thấy lờ mờ trên mặt hồ. Rất may là nhờ một con đập được xây dựng khoảng 25 năm trước đây để ngăn chặn lũ lụt nên khi lũ đến, toàn bộ dân cư của ngôi làng đã kịp chuyển đi.

*3. Periyar, Ấn Độ*


Hồ Periyar ở bang Kerala của Ấn Độ là một nghĩa trang trũng có diện tích 55 km² với những thân cây chết khô độc đáo. Trước đây, người ta thường nói hồ Periyar là một khu rừng sống sinh động, nhưng những thân cây chết chóc hiện tại là minh chứng hùng hồn nhất cho sự hủy hoại môi trường sống của con người.


*4. Udawalawe Reservoir, Sri Lanka*


Cũng giống như hồ Periyar, khu rừng ngập mặn ở hồ Udawalawe được biết đến là một trong những khu rừng nổi trên mặt nước có cảnh quan hấp dẫn và độc đáo.

*5. Volta, Ghana*


Khu rừng chết nổi trên hồ Volta, Ghana có diện tích bề mặt lớn nhất trong các khu rừng nổi trên trái đất. Hồ được hình thành bởi đập thủy điện Akosomba, cung cấp nhiều năng lượng cho địa phương và toàn quốc gia. Hoàn thành vào năm 1965, hồ Volta đã khiến 78.000 người buộc phải di dời đến nơi ở mới, 200.000 động vật phải di chuyển và khoảng 120 tòa nhà và vô số ngôi nhà nhỏ đã bị phá hủy.

*6. Caddo, Texas, Mỹ*


Khu rừng ngập mặn trên hồ Caddo rộng 103 km là vùng đất ngập nước nằm ở biên giới giữa Texas và Louisiana, Hoa Kỳ. Khác với những vùng hồ chết chóc nổi trên mặt nước, Caddo thu hút cực nhiều khách du lịch đến tham quan bởi những tán cây khổng lồ tuyệt đẹp rủ trên mặt nước, khiến cả vùng hồ mang một vẻ đẹp thần tiên hiếm có.




*7. Kampong Pluk, Cam-pu-chia*


Khu rừng nổi ở Kampong Pluk là môi trường sống cực kỳ phong phú và là quê hương của nhiều loại động vật hoang dã. Nơi đây cũng thu hút nhiều nhà khoa học đến tìm hiểu và khám phá cuộc sống đa dạng của sinh vật đặc trưng của hệ sinh thái rừng ngập mặn.

*8. Hồ Noong, Việt Nam*






Không cần đi đâu xa cả, ở ngay ở Việt Nam cũng có một khu rừng nổi tuyệt đẹp. Đó là hồ Noong cách thị xã Hà Giang chừng 17 km, được ví như con mắt của rừng, với diện tích mặt nước rộng khoảng 20 ha, nằm giữa cánh rừng nguyên sinh rộng gần 100 ha. 

Điểm đặc biệt của hồ Noong là những gốc cây mọc lên từ trong lòng hồ. Mùa mưa (tháng 4 - tháng 10) du khách có thể thuê bè, mảng đi thăm hồ. Còn mùa khô (tháng 10 - tháng 4 năm sau) thì nước cạn nên bạn có thể đứng gần đáy hồ để chụp ảnh.

----------


## cheezelsoshi

Nhìn đẹp quá hihi

----------


## khanhszin

tựa tựa giống rừng tràm ở VN nhỉ

----------


## lunas2

cây như đã khô héo mà lại vẫn còn sống nhỉ

----------


## Amp21

ngất ngây
cảnh quá đẹp

----------

